# White Fuzz on Live Aquarium Bulbs?!



## nicolerenee (Jan 17, 2014)

I planted a few live bulbs in my tank I bought from Walmart about a week ago, and one of the bulbs is completely covered in white fuzz. Is this mold? Should I take it out of the tank? I am afraid that Charles, my Veiltail Betta might be harmed by this. The bulbs haven't sprouted or rooted at all yet, if that matters. What is it/what do I do?


----------



## Mommagalicia (Dec 30, 2013)

I believe that is mold. I would take them out right away! I bought some of those bulbs about 2 weeks ago and mine are doing the same thing. I put them in seperate container with water. I'm going to wait till the one month mark and then I'm going to contact the company for replacement as stated on the package.


----------



## WorriedFishMom (Dec 19, 2013)

I purchased some Betta bulbs from a large chain pet store some time ago, and the same thing happened. Being stupid, apparently, I let it go, and I think that may be what caused my Teddy (SIP) to eventually grow a fungus! Once I took the bulbs out of the tank though, and planted one in some gravel in a cup in my window, it started to grow nicely. However, the other two never sprouted, even when in the gravel/cup/window situation. I think that these are definitely NOT a good buy! Some already leafy and grown plants aren't too expensive, and they save a bit of bother. My Dr. Mabuse loves his Anubis! Other much more experienced Betta parents probably can help out with more suggestions.


----------

